# Ghost - Score (Oscars 1991)



## HansZimmer

While we await the end of the voting of the Talkclassical best film score award - 1990 , I begin to put together the material for the year 1991.

The first score has already been posted: Dances with Wolves - Score (Oscars 1991)

The film "Ghost" is one of the five who got a nomination for the Oscar "Best original score" at the Academy Awards of 1991.

In this playlist you can listen to the full score of Ghost: Ghost (Main Title) - Maurice Jarre - YouTube

I think that the end credits contain everything that it's worth to listen.






The story of the film.

Bank clerk Sam Wheat is killed by a man who appears to be a robber while on the street with his wife.
Immediately after being killed, he sees his dead body from the outside and understands that his soul has escaped from the body.

As his wife mourns his death and celebrates the funeral, he investigates his own murder. What appeared to be a robber is actually a guy who was hired for a job. Who and why wanted to kill him??

When he realizes that his wife is also in danger, he tries to do everything he can to get in touch with her and inform her.


----------

